# Sous Vide Mock Tenderloin Steak.



## SittingElf

I've added a video to one of my YouTube sites. First one in a long time!
This one is an introduction to Sous Vide cooking method, using a cheap Beef Mock Tenderloin Steak that would normally be very lean and tough, and turning it into a restaurant-worthy moist, tender, and succulent treat. 
I will probably start adding more to the channel if people like it, so let me know if these kinds of videos are of interest! Cheers, and Bon Appetit!


----------



## chef jimmyj

Nice job! The Beef looks great. I have to sear 6 at a time for my crew. I really need a better HOOD!...JJ


----------



## dr k

Looks great!  Nothing better than having your protein exactly the way you like it between the sears without over cooked bands of grey next to the sear.  Rib roast sales at $6.00/lb. are coming soon for the holidays.  I like getting the intact bone in roasts and cut the ribs off like Bear, leaving an inch of the eye on the bone for Dino ribs.  If I get a partial rib roast and it's from the chuck end I'll cut through the middle of that intermuscular ribbon of fat that separates the cap from the eye so that thick fat is on the outside of each steak.  I cut the eye into thick steaks like a filet since I stole some of the eye for the ribs.  That Ribeye cap SV by itself and extra thick eyes SV by themselves are awesome.  The partial rib roast from the short loin end doesn't have as much Ribeye cap so I usually get 2 four bones from the chuck end instead of the whole seven bone roast.


----------



## mdboatbum

Beautiful steak! And nice quality on the video. You have a broadcaster’s voice. My wife is always suggesting I go into radio broadcasting. Just the other day she said, “You know Boatbum, with that face of yours, you really should consider a career in radio.”

But I digress. 

I have to ask, who was in charge of cleaning that poor skillet? You probably already know this, but a quarter cup of water while the skillet is still on the heat will make cleanup a LOT easier. Just scrape all the stuck on bits off the bottom with a wooden spoon, then rinse it out. 

Or a quarter cup of stock, a splash of whiskey and a dash of cream and you have a lovely pan sauce and cleanup is still a breeze. 

Anyway, thanks for the recipe and video and I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## SittingElf

mdboatbum said:


> Beautiful steak! And nice quality on the video. You have a broadcaster’s voice. My wife is always suggesting I go into radio broadcasting. Just the other day she said, “You know Boatbum, with that face of yours, you really should consider a career in radio.”
> 
> But I digress.
> 
> I have to ask, who was in charge of cleaning that poor skillet? You probably already know this, but a quarter cup of water while the skillet is still on the heat will make cleanup a LOT easier. Just scrape all the stuck on bits off the bottom with a wooden spoon, then rinse it out.
> 
> Or a quarter cup of stock, a splash of whiskey and a dash of cream and you have a lovely pan sauce and cleanup is still a breeze.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the recipe and video and I look forward to seeing more!



I deglaze my pans regularly with cold on hot, but this Demeyer fry pan is so easy to clean with a spash of BarKeeper's Friend. Always comes out in a minute or two of scubbing, looking like new. I regularly spend a little time cleaning all my Stainless Steel multi-ply cookware with that scrubbing powder. Always great results.

Thanks for the compliments on the video. Working to get better with them as I am developing my YouTube and FB Cooking and Review Channels. Bon Appetit!


----------

